# micromesh



## aggromere (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a few questions about micromesh.

1.  How do you clean it or can you?  I was thinking of just soaking it in the kitchen sink for a few and then spraying it off.

2.  How does the 12,000 grit compare to the rubbing compounds like tripoli and such.  Is it finer or coarser.  In other words what should I finish up with the 12k micromesh or some buffing or rubbing compound.

That's about it for questions.


----------



## GodofBiscuits (Apr 30, 2009)

I wondered these same things myself. 

I also, and it may just be me, but it seems like the micromesh is rated differently in grit than standard wet dry paper. I have 800 wet dry that feels smoother than the 2500 micromesh I have. is it rated differently? 

Sorry I didn't have an answer but hopefully we'll receive on soon.


----------



## mitchm (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is a link to a post by Jeff which compares the various grits including MM.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=505

IMO a buffing compound like EEE, white diamond, PlastX is finer than the 12000MM and that is what I finish with but I am no expert!


----------



## stolicky (Apr 30, 2009)

I just wet it and use an old toothbrush to get rid of the old grime.

I think a many of the liquidish polishing compounds are generally finer that the 12k MM pads.  I typically use Huts plastic polish, EEE occasionally, or Turtle Wax polishing compound found at the local auto parts store.  I have read others use products like Brasso.  I think it kind of depends on what you already have around.

Oh, I use these compounds after MMing and it does make a noticeable difference.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 30, 2009)

Peter,

If you are using the micro mesh dry, a good blast of compressed air will clean it well.  I use strips I cut from a sheet, and have no experience with the pads.

I also wipe each strip across the side of my jeans (not "town" jeans!) after using it.

Lastly, buy one on those small mesh bags that are used to keep things together in the wash and toss it full of micro mesh strips in the laundry.  DO NOT DRY IT!! 

Double lastly,:wink: remember everything wears out eventually and has to be replaced.


----------



## hughbie (Apr 30, 2009)

ok, i'm going to wipe out my hart earned level of status by saying this.........but i'm with CAV.
i've been doing this for 2 years.......i'm still working with my first sheets of MM.  I don't know how these convert to standard grit values but, i dry sand through 400.......then add finish...and then start wetsanding from 400 then 4000 6000 8000 12000 MM and the follow it with a few minutes with HUT ultra polish....works wonders....
just order full size sheets, and cut to 1.5 x 3 and wash through the washing machine......in one of those laundry bags.....and reuse reuse reuse


----------



## TomW (May 1, 2009)

hughbie said:


> i've been doing this for 2 years.......i'm still working with my first sheets of MM. .....and reuse reuse reuse


 
This makes me wonder, Is there a long lasting equivalent in higher grit, say 100, 150, 220, 350? I sure use lots of that.

Tom


----------



## RussFairfield (May 1, 2009)

Tripoli is jewelers rouge which is equivalent to 900 grit or a 10 micron particle size.
EEE is short for Triple-E which is another way of writing Tripoli

White Diamond is Tin Oxide which is about the same as 1500 grit which is 5 micon particle. 

2000-grit sandpaper is a 2 micron particle

and 12,000 MicroMesh is a 1 micron particle

The scratch removers and plastic polishes are in the 0.5 - 2 micron particle sizes. They polish because they have a different particle shape from sandpaper and they are suspended in a liquid. 

Take your pick. There isn't a lot of difference when you get into the finer grits. 

You may or may not be improving the fineness of the scratch pattern when using these finer compounds and polishes, but you may be making it a more reflective surface by changing the shape and depth of the scratches; and that will give the surface a higher gloss. 

Micro-Mesh uses a different numbering system because they didn't want it to be compared to sandpaper grits because they are a different shaped particle that makes a different scratch pattern and they have a tighter size variation for the particles that are on the sheet. Yet we still use the "equivalent charts" and argue that they are the same.  A comparison of MM and sandpaper is an apple and orange similarity - they are both abrasive sheets with particles attached to a backing, but beyond that there are enough differences that no comparison can be made. Use any Micro-Mesh and it equivalent sandpaper grit on the same surface, and the MM will have the appearance of a higher gloss every time.


----------



## hehndc (May 1, 2009)

Mr Fairfield:

Well said.

Steve





























m


----------



## wolftat (May 1, 2009)

I don't see how it can really help to use the very fine polishes, it seems like the clothe that is used to wipe it off would scratch more than anything.


----------



## DozerMite (May 1, 2009)

Tripoli isn't used by jewelers much, not as much as the white rouge and the jewelers rouge which is typically red. Tripoli is a medium cut compound and is usually to coarse for gold and silver. That doesn't mean they never use it.
The biggest thing with compounds, is the wheel that is used. There are wheels for a heavy cut, light cut and fine cut for a final polish. The material and style of the wheel will greatly affect the outcome and the compound should match the wheel and the intended finish.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 1, 2009)

hughbie said:


> ok, i'm going to wipe out my hart earned level of status by saying this.........but i'm with CAV.
> i've been doing this for 2 years.......i'm still working with my first sheets of MM.  I don't know how these convert to standard grit values but, i dry sand through 400.......then add finish...and then start wetsanding from 400 then 4000 6000 8000 12000 MM and the follow it with a few minutes with HUT ultra polish....works wonders....
> just order full size sheets, and cut to 1.5 x 3 and wash through the washing machine......in one of those laundry bags.....and reuse reuse reuse



Yep, Shipmate, your reputation is ruined!!  Not only did you agree with CAV, but you agreed with someone who was an officer while I was in the "Canoe Club"!!!  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

